

Pythonic command line arguments parser, that will make you smile - aram
https://github.com/docopt/docopt

======
aram
Repositories in that team are very interesting and provide the same
implementation in various languages, from Scala to Lua:

[https://github.com/docopt](https://github.com/docopt)

Here's also the link to the website and demo video:

[http://docopt.org/](http://docopt.org/)

